

Analyzing XKCD: Click and Drag - malloc47
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2012/09/analyzing-xkcd-click-and-drag.html

======
bjarkijonasson
"If Randall spent, on average, one hour drawing each frame, it would take him
9.375 days of constant, nonstop work to finish this. If he instead spent an
average of 10 minutes per frame, it would take ~37.5 hours, or almost an
entire 40-hour work week."

This statement is a bit flawed since he doesn't differentiate between almost
empty frames and frames with much detail. It obviously took longer to create
frames with a lot of details than empty frames or frames with little detail.

Still, it's an interesting post. Randall clearly put a lot of time and effort
into creating the "Click and drag" world.

~~~
rquantz
He did say "on average."

~~~
mistercow
Yeah, but that might be a poor estimate for the average since the majority of
frames are either pure black or pure white.

~~~
mikeash
Frames that are pure black or pure white are not included in the count.

~~~
mistercow
Oh, I see. I had missed that.

------
eSyr
<http://libesyr.so/dump/montage.png>
<http://libesyr.so/dump/montage_small.png>

------
laacz
I believe, that time Randall spent planning and sketching before actually
drawing it, should be taken in account. I really hope Randall (though he is
not very open on such things) would give "making of" info.

------
Zarathust
Anyone managed to stitch together the full picture?

~~~
dagar
<http://dagar.ca/xkcd_1110_combined_256.png>

~~~
smlacy
That's scaled down -- do you have a full full full resolution?

~~~
eSyr
<http://libesyr.so/dump/montage.png>

~~~
smlacy
Cool, thanks! Care to share how you created this?

